# Dish 942 reboot with channel lock



## jci-joe (Jun 29, 2005)

I just hooked up my used Dish 942 and whenever I go to lock out unwanted channels, the system locks and then reboots. Anyone else experience this with the 942? I called Dish and they said for $29.99, they would send me a new unit. Thoughts?


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Haven't experienced that before, but for $29.99, I'd take the new box. :eek2:


----------



## daro (May 20, 2005)

yes , i got that problems, to but in not always , some other ocation works fine


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Moving to the 942 support forum, should get more visibility from 942 owners.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

don't lock out channels then.. 

seriously, though.. what channels are you locking out? I'd like to try to recreate the issue on mine.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Never seen this. what channels are you locking?


----------



## jci-joe (Jun 29, 2005)

Dish sent me a new receiver and I no longer have the problem. Dish customer service rocks compared to Comcast.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad they took care of you!


----------

